
Yahoo, Yahoo Mail, And Flickr Hit With Temporary Service Interruption - harryzhang
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/04/yahoo-goes-down/
======
taopao
It makes me feel uneasy how reliant on Yahoo I have become and basically
everyone else I know.

~~~
mjolk
Did you type "Yahoo" meaning "Google" or is your social circle an anomaly?

------
protomyth
Somewhere, a network engineer is testing his/her internet connection by doing
a ping on yahoo.com and it isn't returning.

// seems to be an age thing on who you ping

------
kukai
It is up now in Bucharest!

------
ForHackernews
Noooo! Now how will I learn how babby is formed?

------
sagarun
and it is backup!

